# Hiniker 2802C won't go up,left or right



## thehathaways (Feb 7, 2018)

I have possible no power to the plow. It won't raise, left or right.

Can anybody tell me what pins on the truck side connector do the up, down, left and right?

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Controller have power from the trucks fuse box?
Solenoid click when commanding a function?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

If the motor doesn't run, you won't get any of those functions. Does the motor run?
I am guessing no because most Hiniker straight blades (2802-c.... is the blade s/n BTW) had a default raise function when the motor was run. So let's start there. Does the motor run?


----------



## thehathaways (Feb 7, 2018)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> If the motor doesn't run, you won't get any of those functions. Does the motor run?
> I am guessing no because most Hiniker straight blades (2802-c.... is the blade s/n BTW) had a default raise function when the motor was run. So let's start there. Does the motor run?


The Controller does have power.

The solenoid does click

Motor does not turn on.

When I click the controller to raise, solenoid clicks nothing happens with Plow and My "Lamp Light" comes on my dash which is supposed to be if one of the head lights are out, but they are working.

I did notice one pin of my truck side 10 pin connector is almost gone









Does anybody have a good pinout of this? This is probably the one I need. in the morning I am going to see if I can identify the wires on both sides of the connecter, I have some of the splice connectors that I can put on either side and then twist the wires together with wire nut while in use.

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## thehathaways (Feb 7, 2018)

I have these diagrams I was given a few years ago, the 10 pin is on the plow side I believe. If I am tracing these correctly the missing pin belongs to the parking lights which might explain why the "Lamp Light" comes on the dash.

2 PDF files attached.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Motor power comes through the 2 big wires on the other plug. Let’s not worry about the 10 pin connector until your motor runs.
Take a set of jumper cables and hook them to the positive (red wire) post and negative (black wire) post on the motor. Then connect the jumper cables directly to the battery. If the motor runs, the motor is good.
If the motor is good, be sure the power cable (two fat wires) of the plow is plugged in. Then find the motor solenoid under the hood of the truck. It should be close to the battery and have a fat wire leading to the battery positive post and another fat red wire leading to the two pin plug at the grill. Lay a metal wrench or screwdriver across the two big poles on the solenoid. Does the motor run? If yes, the solenoid is bad.
Report back after proceeding this far.


----------



## thehathaways (Feb 7, 2018)

I will test this out in the morning. 
I do know that after cleaning the wires and bolts the solenoid will turn on a test light. I will have to use jumper cables to connect the big poles, they are on the sides.









Thank you for your assistance with this.

Steve


----------



## thehathaways (Feb 7, 2018)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Motor power comes through the 2 big wires on the other plug. Let's not worry about the 10 pin connector until your motor runs.
> Take a set of jumper cables and hook them to the positive (red wire) post and negative (black wire) post on the motor. Then connect the jumper cables directly to the battery. If the motor runs, the motor is good.
> If the motor is good, be sure the power cable (two fat wires) of the plow is plugged in. Then find the motor solenoid under the hood of the truck. It should be close to the battery and have a fat wire leading to the battery positive post and another fat red wire leading to the two pin plug at the grill. Lay a metal wrench or screwdriver across the two big poles on the solenoid. Does the motor run? If yes, the solenoid is bad.
> Report back after proceeding this far.


The plow motor works when connected to the battery I'm going to go see if I can get another solenoid


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's that other blk wire on the one solenoid main lug?


----------



## thehathaways (Feb 7, 2018)

The other black wire goes back to the Controller I believe.

I feel really stupid now. working on this from 6pm to 12:30 last night.
from today at 7:30 until 10am to find there was a Negative cable not hooked up to the battery. I had cleaned all the terminals about a month ago after getting some bad connections at the battery and must have missed one to the Neg side.

Thank you for your assistance.

Steve


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

:clapping:Thumbs Uplowblue:


----------

